# Trail Camera IN a creek



## JerryC (Feb 19, 2007)

Last week while shed hunting I noticed a ton of tracks in a creek. The creek is a small flow with high banks (6ft high or so) and I plan on putting at least one old 35mm Stealth Cam in there today. I guess I'll mount a post in the creek somehow. Probably get lots of raccoon pics but hopefully some good deer too. Anyone else ever tried this? -JerryC


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 19, 2007)

If it's a crossing - probably get a lot of pics of just about anything roaming those woods  - IMHO.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 19, 2007)

I run one on the creek crossings alot,better know the high water mark thought.Ive seen more than 1 get covered in spring flood water from the boys at Hagshouse.They have had some pretty cool pics of the flood water.


----------



## JerryC (Feb 19, 2007)

It is definitely at a crossing. Here is a view of where it is. I drove a fence post into the mud and am not really concerned about high water. I'll post any good pictures in a follow-up. -JerryC


----------



## bclark71 (Feb 20, 2007)

should get some good pics of all kinds


----------



## Robl1964 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great looking spot... Looking forward for what comes to the crossing.  I'll keep my eyes for your posts...


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 20, 2007)

Sweet spot for sure!

It will be interesting to see what you get shots of.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 20, 2007)

JerryC said:


> . I drove a fence post into the mud and am not really concerned about high water. I'll post any good pictures in a follow-up. -JerryC



I hope you get some pics before we get a couple of thunderstorms. I believe that creek will rise eventually


----------



## Killdee (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks alot like the creek at my place,it got up 2-3' above the banks last spring.


----------



## JerryC (May 17, 2007)

*The pictures are in...*

Luckily the creek never rose. Almost the entire roll was of me coming or going when checking the camera, but it did have some deer on it. No other animals. Stealth 35mm:


----------



## Killdee (May 17, 2007)

Got to set em up where you can walk in from the backside on them film cams.Neat shots,glad you lucked out on the creek rising.


----------



## Hoss (May 17, 2007)

Good to see you got a few.  Thanks for sharing em with us.

Hoss


----------



## bclark71 (May 19, 2007)

congrats on getting sum


----------



## turk2di (May 20, 2007)

Cool pics!


----------



## leo (May 21, 2007)

*Good ones*

Thanks for sharing them, keep us posted


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 21, 2007)

Those are some good shots, really like the first one


----------

